# Lite 96 CHFM



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Calgary residents will know this radio station, which I listen to regularly whenever I have internet radio available. Over Christmas they play non-stop Christmas music, which can get a bit irritating but it's great to know that whenever you turn on you will hear Christmas music. Anyway, I was listening to Don, Joanne and the Coach a few days ago and was surprised to hear them complaining about the state of the roads in Calgary. They were in the middle of what they call a "cold snap" with temperatures down to minus 30 or so and had been unable to walk their dogs, let the cats out and so on for over a week. When we lived in Calgary the roads were generally pretty well ploughed and reasonably safe after any heavy dump of snow. But the concensus of opinion was that the city wasn't doing its job properly this year. I suppose that's a sign of the times, recession and all that, but I was surprised to hear Canadians complaining seriously about the cold weather.


----------



## scotiagirl (Jan 3, 2009)

deciding where to move gets ever so tricky

toronto has humid summers and gets smoggy, vancouver is very wet and calgary area gets heavy snow. is there anywhere that has weather just right? enough rain to water the plants, not to hot or humid and cold enough for winter to be winter without having to keep everyone indoors??


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Calgary doesn't really get that much heavy snow. It has been unusually cold this year. We do benefit from the Chinook winds here too which can raise the temp 10 to 20 C in a few hours. So there is respite in the winter. The sun shines so much too, even when it is cold it just looks so beautiful.

I'm biased and sure Eamonn and Janet will agree  but Calgary is pretty hard to beat.

Deanna - lucky enough not to have to drive in Calgary every day so hadn't noticed the road conditions. I think though the cold we had before Christmas meant the snow didn't melt on the roads like usual and made it more tricky for driving. 

Oh well, only another 4 months til Spring!!



scotiagirl said:


> deciding where to move gets ever so tricky
> 
> toronto has humid summers and gets smoggy, vancouver is very wet and calgary area gets heavy snow. is there anywhere that has weather just right? enough rain to water the plants, not to hot or humid and cold enough for winter to be winter without having to keep everyone indoors??


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

louiseg said:


> Calgary doesn't really get that much heavy snow. It has been unusually cold this year. We do benefit from the Chinook winds here too which can raise the temp 10 to 20 C in a few hours. So there is respite in the winter. The sun shines so much too, even when it is cold it just looks so beautiful.
> 
> I'm biased and sure Eamonn and Janet will agree  but Calgary is pretty hard to beat.
> 
> ...


Do you know what Louise, we will agree! 

Jan recently did some analysis and found that this December just ended...
a) Had more snow than any December in at least the last 5 years (by far) AND
b) Had more snow than all of last winter put together, bar a couple of heavy dumps in March and April.

In short, this December seems to have been an exceptionally snowy spell but we have been hugely impressed (versus our UK experience of bad weather) how adept the Canadian's have been at keeping the traffic flowing. Sure, for the first 24 hours after a heavy snowfall, the roads are that much more dangerous and the wise will adjust their driving accordingly but to see the snow-ploughs and gritters getting stuck into the problem is very re-assuring and soon, you look at the condition of the roads and ask yourself "how the hell did they clear all that".

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

Deeana said:


> Calgary residents will know this radio station, which I listen to regularly whenever I have internet radio available.


Country 105 was our internet station of choice when we were still in the UK and is now our regular listen in the morning and while we drive around.

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## scotiagirl (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks for that. i take it the weather south of calgary is slightly better than heading northwards


----------

